# shawn kemp on the nuggets?



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

lol - no thanks.

http://nuggets.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=cba&action=display&num=1063266797


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I hope that this is just a rumor.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> lol - no thanks.
> 
> http://nuggets.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=cba&action=display&num=1063266797


Invite some of your Nugget pals here.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm maybe he thinks he gets a supply of Chicken Nuggets for playing there?

Thoughts?

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Hmm maybe he thinks he gets a supply of Chicken Nuggets for playing there?
> 
> Thoughts?
> ...


lol. unlimited chicken nuggets, pepsi (pepsi center) and M&Ms ("MnM" = miller, nene, melo)...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And the League Min... hell I would do it.

-Petey


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> ...M&Ms ("MnM" = miller, nene, melo)...


Shawn Kemp is a cannibal? Huh? I don't get it...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Shawn Kemp is a cannibal? Huh? I don't get it...


Like Rodney Rogers, he looks like he eats little kids.

-Petey


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Too bad he didn't eat Sasser before the season ended.... :heart:


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Translated*



> Like Rodney Rogers, he looks like he eats little kids.


In Brazil the verb eat also means .

So, when you translate the phrase above....It like Shaw Kemp would be a song partner of Michael Jackson..

Pizzoni


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Translated*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> 
> 
> In Brazil the verb eat also means fuc.
> ...


I see, interesting. Thanks for sharing. Won't be going to Brazil any time soon, so don't think I will run across this situation, lucky me.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kemp isn't coming to Denver


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

aw damn


----------

